# Engines- How many amps am I drawing?



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm using track power and I'd like to add some engines to a consist. I'd like a good 'guesstimate' as to how much power I need. I realize that there are a lot of variables- length of train, grade, sound system, lights, etc... so I'm looking for a real general answer. My track is pretty much level- no grade (might make the answer a bit easier). I will eventually put sound in an engine, but none right now. I'm using a 10 amp power supply. I'm currently powering an Aristo F1A and F1B, but wouldn't it look a lot cooler to power an ABBA consist? You bet it would! However, before I go and spend more cash, it would probably be a good idea to see what kind of power I might need. As I mentioned, a good general estimate of power draw would point me in the right direction. Thanks in advance.


-Kevin.
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i think, if you plan in three quarters of an Amp per motor, you are on the safe side.


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Your 10amp power will run an FABBFA a ok with some to spare, I run 2 dash9 and 2 SD45 all the time with an 
10 amp power with no trouble and my FABBFA runing only pull 5amp when I run them. They are all Aristo engines. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

10 amps is bunches of amps. Madam Mallet under heavy load draws about 2. She's fused at 5.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks, guys!!! 

-Kevin.


----------

